# 2 Phrag. besseae



## John M (May 22, 2007)

*I love this species!*


Phrag. besseae 'Norman E. Marcotte' This clone can have much more rounded petals when it's bigger and really happy. This blooming is from a single growth division. Antec has a photo of this clone on their site that shows it's potential. At one time, it was the nicest besseae I'd ever seen; but nowadays of course, some of the newer clones are shaped even better.








I got this one from Wendy last year. 'Love the colour; but, the form is just like the first ones to come out of the jungle back in the 80's.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2007)

Gorgeous! Stunning color.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 22, 2007)

It's colour is very saturated!


----------



## Sangii (May 23, 2007)

great color, especially on the first one !


----------



## Hien (May 23, 2007)

The second one is interesting. There are too many like the first one.


----------



## Bolero (May 23, 2007)

Those are amazing..........I love the first one especially. It looks like an almost perfect flower.


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2007)

Hi. What's the name of the 2nd darker one, and is it dividable?


----------



## kentuckiense (May 23, 2007)

Those are insanely nice.


----------



## Heather (May 23, 2007)

Just gorgeous! 
I'm thinking of getting out of the Phrag growing business, but I'll certainly be holding on to my besseae species.


----------



## Ron-NY (May 23, 2007)

very nice John..the form on the first one is very nice and the color of the second one is stunning!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2007)

Heather said:


> I'm thinking of getting out of the Phrag growing business, but I'll certainly be holding on to my besseae species.


Cat out of bag!?


----------



## Heather (May 23, 2007)

Just let me know what you want, Eric.


----------



## kentuckiense (May 23, 2007)

Heather said:


> Just let me know what you want, Eric.



Dibs on Bev. Fischer!


----------



## John M (May 24, 2007)

> Hi. What's the name of the 2nd darker one, and is it dividable?



NYEric, Until you asked, it didn't have a clonal name. However, the colour is so nice and well saturated that I do think that this plant deserves a clonal name. So, I've named it *'Wendy - Warrior Princess'*. No, seriously, that's what I've put on the tag....in honour of my best bud, Wendy! It's not dividable yet; but, soon.....


----------



## gore42 (May 24, 2007)

I think that that first besseae is among the best I've seen... I prefer this shape to the over-sized, round petaled ones that are popular these days. They're both gorgeous!

- Matt


----------



## Roy (May 24, 2007)

Both lovely, specially No.1, as a question though, would No.2 have dalessandroi lurking somewhere in the breeding ??? The petal shape and the staminode appears to indicate that to me.


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2007)

I don't think the color is right for the 2nd to have dalessandroi. John, if it gets big enough I'm interested [the plant, pervs!].


----------



## Hien (May 24, 2007)

NYEric said:


> I don't think the color is right for the 2nd to have dalessandroi. John, if it gets big enough I'm interested [the plant, pervs!].


 red and big enough, I heard you buddy:clap:


----------



## John M (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for your comments everyone. This plant originated from Ecuagenera. To see it in person, it really doesn't look like it's got any dalessandroi in it. The colour is too rich and the petals aren't shaped right. Instead of turned down at the tips, they are turned up at the bottom edge. It's hard to see that in the single 2 dimentional photo that I posted. To me, it simply looks like a very, very nicely coloured flower with typical jungle besseae shape. I don't know if Ecuagenera keeps up with the demand for this species by producing seed grown plants from selected parents, or by simply keeping a large supply of (originally wild), stock plants and selling divisions.

NYEric, your interest is noted and marked on the tag.


----------



## Hien (May 24, 2007)

John M said:


> Thanks for your comments everyone. This plant originated from Ecuagenera. To see it in person, it really doesn't look like it's got any dalessandroi in it. The colour is too rich and the petals aren't shaped right. Instead of turned down at the tips, they are turned up at the bottom edge. It's hard to see that in the single 2 dimentional photo that I posted. To me, it simply looks like a very, very nicely coloured flower with typical jungle besseae shape. I don't know if Ecuagenera keeps up with the demand for this species by producing seed grown plants from selected parents, or by simply keeping a large supply of (originally wild), stock plants and selling divisions.
> 
> NYEric, your interest is noted and marked on the tag.


 John thanks for telling the source, I should pay more care & attention to the beseaes I still have, I have about 10 of these from Ecuagenera.
Ecuagenera grow these from seeds using seclected parents (not jungle collected). They are valuable even more now because Ecuagenera stop export besseae (they did not renew their cites permit for phrag around 2005, I believe)


----------



## Heather (May 24, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> Dibs on Bev. Fischer!



I don't have my Bev. Fischer any more Z, sorry dude.


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2007)

Does anyone know about Ecuagenera and Phrag andreeti?


----------



## parvi_17 (May 25, 2007)

Beautiful. The color in the second one is unreal!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 25, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Does anyone know about Ecuagenera and Phrag andreeti?


The last I saw, they did not yet have it on their "for sale" list.


----------



## Kyle (May 25, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Does anyone know about Ecuagenera and Phrag andreeti?



Yeah, its in flask, they arn't selling flasks and don't have the CITES to export the adult plants at the moment. They don't have many mature plants right now, so when/if they start selling them jump on them. In the future they might have andrettea hybrids. I made a whole bunch of hybrids when I was there a couple of weeks ago. I don't know if they took. Prior to that they had never tried to make hybrids with it.

Kyle


----------



## TADD (May 25, 2007)

I wouldn't throw them out!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 26, 2007)

Kyle said:


> Yeah, its in flask, they arn't selling flasks and don't have the CITES to export the adult plants at the moment. They don't have many mature plants right now, so when/if they start selling them jump on them. In the future they might have andrettea hybrids. I made a whole bunch of hybrids when I was there a couple of weeks ago. I don't know if they took. Prior to that they had never tried to make hybrids with it.
> 
> Kyle


Please keep us posted, Kyle. Thanks.


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2007)

How long should it take to get a CITES permit to export the plants, if it's possible at all?


----------



## Kyle (May 27, 2007)

Thats anyones guess. Its been more then two years that they haven't been able to export appendix one plants. Theres some red tape involved and its hard to estimate when their gov't will allow them to export phrag species.

They also have very few adult phrag fisherii. So if your looking for those, snap them up when they become available.

Kyle


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2007)

Thanx, let's hope there's good progress w/ cultivating and export permits.


----------

